#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-28
<Thomas_K> Καλησπερα σας, μπορώ να κάνω μια ερώτηση εδώ σχετικά με την εγγραφή μου σαν νέο μέλος;
<glavkos> hallo
<glavkos> Drakevr, are you here ?
<Drakevr> glavkos: ela
<glavkos> edw eimai
<glavkos> miso
<glavkos> τι γίνεσαι ρε σύ ?
<Drakevr> καλά μωρε, εδώ θεσσ κλασσικά
<glavkos> πως περνάς εκεί πάνω;
<Drakevr> καλά είναι, μας κρύοσε λίγο αυτές τις μέρες αλλά καλά
<glavkos> κάνεις τπτ ενδιαφέρον ?
<glavkos> έλεγα μήπως μαζευτούμε για τα 15 χρόνια της Βικιπαίδειας
<glavkos> με τπτ παλιούς χρήστες ..οργανώσουμε καμία συνάντηση έτσι από κοντά
<Drakevr> να μαζευτούμε που? εσείς είστε όλοι αθήνα και εγώ θεσσ
<glavkos> για Θεσ/νίκη λέμε συνάντηση
<Drakevr> όχι κάτσε είναι και το γεράκι εδώ.
<glavkos> κι εγώ δεν είμαι Αθήνα
<Drakevr> α όμορφα μέσα
<glavkos> εμ αυτό ..είναι και άλλοι καλοί χρήστες
<glavkos> κάτσε ..δεν το κανονίσαμε ...είπα και του Γερακιού αλλά τρέχει αυτός με οικογένεια και δουλειές
<glavkos> ουχ
<glavkos> θα σου πω όμως αν γίνει κάτι ..εκτός κι αν το κάνουμε ανεξάρτητα από το Γεράκι
<Drakevr> ολοι τρεχουμε με κατι
<glavkos> προφανώς ...εγώ με δυσάρεστα
<glavkos> πρόβλημα υγείας
<glavkos> οκ
<Drakevr> ποσο δυσαρεστα? κανω χριστουγεννα με τη μανα μου ICU στο αχεπα
<glavkos> μια απ'τα ίδια
<Drakevr> ειναι καλυτερα και καλυτερευει τωρα αλλα...
<glavkos> άστα
<glavkos> θα σε ενημερώσω αν κανονίσουμε εντάξει
<Drakevr> και ξαφνου δεν εχω τονους... UTF-8 woes και το 2015
<glavkos> :)
<glavkos> τρεχουμε και με διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας
<glavkos> τελευτάια στιγμή μας κρέμασαν οι Εσθονοί με το jury tool
<Drakevr> τρεχει ακομα αυτο ?
<glavkos> όχι για ανέβασμα εικόνων
<glavkos> για αποτελέσματα μιλάμε
<Drakevr> α
<glavkos> και βραβεύσεις μετά
<glavkos> μάλλον στο Δημόκριτο θα γίνει στην Αθήνα
<glavkos> ένα εδιταθον και απονομή βραβείων
<Drakevr> λογικο
<glavkos> μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε κάτι άλλο για επόμενο grant
<glavkos> οι φωτογραφικοί διαγωνισμοί έχουν το συν ότι είναι εύκολοι σαν προτζεκτ
<glavkos> η διαχείριση της επικοινωνίας κουράζει λίγο
<glavkos> αλλά είναι κάτι που το χαίρονται και αυτοί που συμμετέχουν
<glavkos> γιατί δεν έχει μεγάλες απαιτήσεις
<glavkos> τραβάς μερικές εικόνες, τις κάνεις όσο καλές μπορείς
<glavkos> και τις ανεβάζεις απλά
<Drakevr> true
<glavkos> αυτό που λείπει είναι η ποιότητα και η έμπνευση , αλλά βλέπεις και πολύ καλές
<glavkos> αλλά πολύ λίγες
<glavkos> και το άλλο είναι η παρακολουθηση του προτζεκτ και τα metrics
<Drakevr> αρχή ειναι ακομα δεν κάνει appeal στον καθένα αυτό ειδικά σε pros
<Drakevr> οχι ευκολα
<glavkos> σε άλλες χώρες το κάνουν πιο επαγγελματικά
<glavkos> και βγάζουν και φράγκα
<glavkos> Ουκρανία ...
<glavkos> κάθε χρόνο μεγάλο κονδύλι για Wiki Loves Monuments
<glavkos> προφανώς κάποιοι πληρώνονται για να κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν
<glavkos> Drakevr, exeis account sto https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<glavkos> ??
<Drakevr> einai separate?
<glavkos> ναι
<Drakevr> tote den exw
<glavkos> έχει και άλλα εκεί για ασφαλή σύνδεση με ssh
<glavkos> και πολλά άλλα κόλπα
<glavkos> δημόσια κλειδιά και τα ρέστα
<Drakevr> ah nai twra to vlepw
<glavkos> αν δεν γράφεις κώδικα για mediawiki or other extensions of it
<glavkos> μάλλον δε σου χρειάζεται
<glavkos> τα ίδια τα έχουν και στο github
<glavkos> & geritt
<glavkos> οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσο νόημα έχει να έχεις λογαριασμούς παντού
<glavkos> τέσπα, να τα πουμε από κοντά  καλύτερα ...
<Drakevr> yup δεν κάνω develop ούτε extensions ούτε το ίδιο το mediawiki
<Drakevr> true
<glavkos> έχω διάφορες ιδέες τελευταία
<Drakevr> κρατα με ενήμερο αν γίνει συνάντηση, ακόμα και αν δεν προλάβω να το δω εκείνη τη στιγμή άσε μου ένα hilight.
<glavkos> οκ
<glavkos> μιλάμε
<glavkos> κάτσε να τσεκάρω το εμαιλ
<glavkos> αν και καλύτερα pm εδώ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-29
<dinos> hello
<dinos> lew na valw ubuntu st pc mou
<dinos> mporeite n m peite an tha exw multimedia supp
<dinos> ?
<kerato> an den exeis kanena poly exwtiko hardware
<kerato> mallon de 8a xreiastei na kaneis tipota
<kerato> kaneis install ton vlc kai ta paizei ola
<glavkos> σωστά , αν δε ζητάς κάτι εξειδικευμένο, τότε δεν νομίζω να παίζει πρόβλημα
<glavkos> συμφωνώ με το kerato,
<kerato> eixe vgei glavkos
<kerato> alla thanks gia tin psifo empistosynhs
<glavkos> nai ..to prosexa meta
<glavkos> :)
<glavkos> hallo
<glavkos> simosx,  χρόνια πολλά ..καλές γιορτές
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-31
<glavkos> καλημέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Πλέον η Android Java θα παίζει σε OpenJdk <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334911#p334911> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Έφυγε ο Ian Murdock, πατέρας του Debian <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334910#p334910>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Έφυγε ο Ian Murdock, πατέρας του Debian <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334912#p334912>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Έφυγε ο Ian Murdock, πατέρας του Debian <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334915#p334915>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-01
<George0k00> Καλημέρα
<George0k00> Ξέρετε αν ο SANDISK SDSSDA-120G-G25 υποστηρίζει TRIM?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Χρόνια Πολλά και Ευτυχισμένο το 2016 <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/01-01-16/%CF%87%CF%81%CF%8C%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%AC-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B5%CF%85%CF%84%CF%85%CF%87%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%BF-2016>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Έφυγε ο Ian Murdock, πατέρας του Debian <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334938#p334938>
<glavkos> γεια χαρά
<glavkos> καλή χρονιά σε όλους
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-02
<pc_magas> Μπήκα στο Αγγλικά #ubuntu κανάλι να ρωτήσω κάτι και παίρνω 1.000.000 άσχετες απαντήσεις.
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Καλή Χρονιά
<ee2455> pc_magas: Επίσης!
<pc_magas> ΚΑι σας έφερα δώρα έναν ανανεωμένο παλιόν οδηγό.
<pc_magas> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=30272&hilit=+%CE%A3%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9
<BlackFate> wraio pc_magas :)
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> assurbanipal Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-03
<zarco> θυρωροοοοςς????
